# Here it is!



## Administrator (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for suggesting this everybody!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

:elefant: :cheer2:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

:tee: :clap2: :marchmellow: 

Can't tell I'm thrilled, can ya? LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

:dancing: :target:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> :target:


_
Be careful now. We don't want you to 'burn' yourself out on this one!! LOL_


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _
> Be careful now. We don't want you to 'burn' yourself out on this one!! LOL_


LOL... very funny!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you i am so late I am just now seeing this hahahah


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

:boom:

horray!!! ^ and I just found this smiley its cute


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _WOW! Here it is folks! One place to post everything about conformation and showing! Yahoo!
> _


Many thanks!!:rockon::dancing2:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

:music: Celebration time, come on, let's celebrate!!!!...Got a party going on right here...:drum::congrats::dancing:


----------

